# (another) terminology question



## marcos (May 1, 2006)

Hi folks,

i'm new in "Martial Talk", so i don't know if this question or something like that has already been posted here.

well, i would like to know if the korean terminology "nim", used in kiosa nim, sambo nim, has the same meaning of the japonese terminology "san", "mr" or "mrs.", i.e daniel-san (|o|)!
so, can i use the terminology "nim" to call someone during the trainings? i.e daniel-nim 

thankful

taekwon!


----------



## terryl965 (May 1, 2006)

First off welcome to MT and you should go to the meat and greet section and introduce yourself.
I would say no it does not have the same meaning.
Terry


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2006)

I have heard the meaning translated in few couple ways.  The most common, level, rank, training status (belt level or teaching level).  

Here is a good resource for TKD and Korean terminology:

http://www.martialartsresource.com/korean/TKD.list.htm


----------



## marcos (May 2, 2006)

but, do you know some similar korean terminology for the japonese's "san"?

and thanks for the link... it's very useful!

Marcos


----------



## HKphooey (May 3, 2006)

marcos said:
			
		

> but, do you know some similar korean terminology for the japonese's "san"?
> 
> and thanks for the link... it's very useful!
> 
> Marcos


 
I spoke with a Korean friend and she said "nim" in more to mean a person's level.    

She said tried to explain to me in an email and sent me this link that helps explain it.  She did say that there are many meanings for many of the Korean words and traveling just one town over, a word can mean something entirely different.  I am waiting for another friend to give some input.

The word sounds like AD-DA-SHEE and you would add like, JOHN AD-DA-SHEE.  And as the info at this link states, she said the word also can mean uncle or relative.

http://www.delferro.net/jdf/stories/abcads1.htm


----------



## HKphooey (May 4, 2006)

I have verified the above info with another person...

http://www.allexperts.com/answerv.asp?QuestionID=4347295

Judy is a great resource for any Korean language questions.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shesulsa (May 4, 2006)

Wow! That's an excellent resource!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## marcos (May 4, 2006)

very useful!

thanks for the helping!!!


----------



## howard (May 4, 2006)

My understanding has always been that "nim" is a particle that denotes respect.  You would append it to certain words to indicate that you conisder the person you are talking either to or about to be of a higher standing than you in some context.

For example, in Korean martial arts, you would refer to a master instructor as "sah beom nim".  But two masters talking to each other, who consider each other at the same level, would refer to each other simply as "sah beom" (without the "nim").  (So our Korean Hapkido instructors have told us.)

You will also hear people who are at the same social level use the term "seon saeng nim" in a phrase that means "how about you?".


----------

